

Google acquires PittPatt, to add facial recognition - pitdesi
http://www.pittpatt.com/

======
bockris
Earlier this year one of their other engineers, Louis Brandy, went to
Facebook.

<http://lbrandy.com/blog/2011/01/im-buying-facebook-at-50b/>

